# Robert Irvine reinstated?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Was Robert Irvine reinstated for Dinner Impossible? One came up on my Tivo for an Xgames dinner impossible, and it says 2009 for the date. From what I understood he was let go for fabricating his resume, and Michael Symon took over.

Does anyone know if he is back for good?

Personally I like him better than Michael, and thinks he did a better job with the show. Some of the dishes were sub ironchef standards, but the show is still fun to watch.

:chef:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Apparently so, because a new season just started. 

So much for FN taking the moral high ground.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Yup, the show must have had better ratings with him.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Until you mentioned it, I didn't even know they had replaced him with Michael Symon---who, frankly, I can't picture in that role. Frankly, I couldn't see him as an Iron Chef, and the one challenger who took him on sort of proved that point.

Anyway, I think Irvine does a spectacular job in that role, and hope they continue it.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Things seem kinda messed up with IC, I haven't seen Batali on there in ages, yes they still have him as an IC.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

My understanding is that he was fired at the same time they got rid of Emeril. But they don't seem to ever eliminate chefs from the "parthenon." The newer episodes include: Flay, Morimoto, Batali, Cora, Symon. But the only ones who ever get challenged are Flay, Morimoto, and Cora. 

What I find ironic is that they fired Irvine for supposedly lying on his resume. But lying to us about who is or is not an iron chef is just dramatic license. Ditto lying to somebody about putting them in a special when its just a set-up for a Flay throwdown. Etc.

Uh, huh! 

Of course it's sometimes hard to notice any of this, considering that more than 90% of their programming is repeats of repeats ad nauseum. Maybe if they brought back some real cooking shows, and showed us new episodes occasionally, they wouldn't have lost so much viewership.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Yep, lol, I've been watching Nick Stellino's cooking show on PBS, now thats a quality show.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm glad he's back, and I also don't fault FN for letting him go in the first place.
While he did fabricate parts of his bio, he could actually do what he said he could do.
He was entertaining, which is the whole premise of most tv cooking shows, D.I. in particular.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've never seen Stellino's show, Abe, or many of the other PBS faves for that matter.

Our local affiliate goes heavy on needle arts (and if you think there are some bad cooking shows around, omigod!) instead of cooking. Used to show Lidia, but they dropped her.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Remember the "Great Chefs" series that were perennials on PBS? I think I learned more from watching those shows than from cooking school! :crazy:


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay...is that sewing, quilting, making lace and the like? -- or is it about _tatoos_, on the order of "LA Ink"? The new lingo confuses me...I remember when flip flops were known by a name for something that now tries to pass for underwear. :look:


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

They would run them mid day and I had a 1 hour lunch break in high school and would run home to catch one and then set the VCR to record the other. Always took notes and learned soooo much from those series. I still have all 3 or 4 of my Great Chefs cook books and I love them.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, check Irvine out on Wikipedia. What a tool.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, AmazingGrace, I mean quilts and embroidery, and like that. Seems like every one of them is hosted by a little old lady who is essentially touting her own business. But some of the most boring people I've ever seen, with no camera presence.

Y'all remember the days of community access cable? That's what these shows remind me of. 

I never saw the Great Chef's series, more's the pity. But I do have at least one of the books.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

The only thing I still watch on FN is good eats.

I think the station jumped the shark a couple of years ago.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I would love to work alongside Irvine, the guy gets it done no matter what. I dont think Symon although talented has the experience Irvine has. Irvine is always thinking, and I really feel that he does not have to be produced or directed by anyone, I think he could do it on his own.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Last time I saw Batali on Iron Chef was last year against Jamie Oliver, and I think that was to promote the Jamie at Home series.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

So, speaking of the new Dinner Impossible. Anyone see last night's installment?

And they say computers have no sense of humor. Ha!


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Awesome!!

I just checked Tivo, its on there, I watched the first 3 minutes of it, I'll watch the rest after work.

I saw the choices, it looks like some interesting stuff, to say the least.

Salmon cup cakes, that just sounds wrong.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Watched it and loved it, strange choices..peanut butter chile..mushroom pancakes,
salmon cupcakes. He is a very dedicated individual.


----------



## chefjimk (Apr 11, 2009)

I've lost all interest in FN. They have gotten away from quality cooking shows to useless dribble. I used to love Batali's show and the other great chefs. I could never get used to Emeril though.


----------

